

Free Education – Guy crashed elite college classes for 4 whole years - chirau
http://www.fastcompany.com/3043053/my-creative-life/ivy-league-free-what-one-man-learned-by-crashing-elite-colleges-for-4-years

======
elmar
Steve Jobs also did it for more than a year.

